# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Chinese on the mainland

## steve184

Hi, 
I've studied mandarin at TLI in Taipei and it has been great. 
I'm thinking to study for a short time on the mainland.  Any ideas on where to study?  Taking into consideration value for money and local attractions. 
Thanks
Steve  www.worldclassed.com.tw - Taipei based Study Abroad Consultancy offering a variety of course abroad to Taiwanese students.

----------


## maraone

It depends on how much time you wanna take for it.
As my suggestion,you can go to Beijing or other major cities,
there are so many projects concerning Foreign Chinese Teaching
in many universities all over mainland China.
My city is Guangzhou(or Canton),I think it is a quite good city to 
learn Chinese.
You may go to the website of Sun Yat-sen University, which is the best 
universities of South China, checking for infos 
School for Overseas Educational Exchange http://soee.sysu.edu.cn/

----------

